# How to tell if hen or rooster



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

So my "girls" are now just over 5 weeks old. I have 3 Plymouth barred rocks. I am noticing that 2 have a "puff" of feathers growing on their backs towards their tails, then the one pictured below has no "puff" there and has slightly longer tail feathers. Could this be an indication that I actually have 1 rooster? What could I look for at this age?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks to be a hen to me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

X2. If it was a roo I would also expect to see a comb that is redder.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Also if I'm not mistaken, barred rock roos are a lot lighter in color.


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

At what age do their combs start to turn red? I'm still nervous about having a roo as this "lady" has a little more red of a comb than the other two...?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think you've got pullets. A little roo starts an almost blood red comb around 3-4 months ( mine did, at least).


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

Then I'll keep keeping an eye on 'Em just in case! They're only 7 weeks old right now..


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Still look like hens you have there. Here's a pic of a BR cockeral I used to have. In the last two pics, I think he's about 6-7 months old.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

And here's pictures of my little roo and pullet at 3.5 months. Unfortunately, we just lost 2 of their sisters to coyotes.


----------



## MistyMudd (May 12, 2016)

We have 6 RIR's about 6 weeks old. Can someone help me identify gender?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

3,4,6 are Roosters maybe #2 also(need better pic)


----------



## MistyMudd (May 12, 2016)

This is the only other pic I have of #2 and it's a little blurry.








Thank you so much


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

1 and 5 hens.... rest boys.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree . 1 and 5 look like your only hens


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

With barred Plymouth Rocks, you can distinguish the difference of pullets and cockerels by the light colored spot on their heads. Males have a large spot and females have a smaller, more narrow spot.


----------



## pmondo (Aug 18, 2016)

3 4 and 6 are roosters the rest are hens


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome! I vote #1,2 and 5 are pullets. The others have a 50% chance of being pullets.


----------

